# Santa Cruz Driver 8..... good bike?



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

So I came across a deal that I could not pass up for a brand new Santa Cruz driver 8 frame. I'm pretty sure posting the link would be against forum rules, but lets just say if you did a search on google you'll easily find the place that's selling it for $873 shipped.

My eyes almost popped out of their sockets when I saw it. Before it was $1091 and I was already really tempted. 

So now that I pulled the trigger, I have to ask what your opinions are about this frame. I did a search and couldn't find much info on it. This is going to be my first downhill bike and originally I was thinking about getting an AM rig (ie. SB66 or Nomad) but I figured later down the road I might want to do some gnarlier downhills.

I take it the Driver 8 is sort of in between AM and DH? For those of you who has one please chime in and let me know how you like it.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

It's a perfect lift access park bike. Jumps, dh...it's great for that. I probably wouldn't do AM on it...the one i rode didn't pedal astoundingly. It's just an awesome FR bike. Good deal for sure for a brand new frame


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Most definitely a DH/FR bike, more towards the DH side seeing as it has 8 inches of travel. I havent heard anything but good things about it, you should be happy. Especially for sub $900!


----------



## dansMTB (Aug 12, 2004)

Heck yeah, for 873 this is a steal. They still have lots of colors in small and med. 

In terms of the bike, agree its not quite for AM as its no light weight and single ring only. But when pointed down its all smiles.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Its a straight park bike. It'll get you to the top, but its for swinging for the fences on DH lines.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

I wouldn't call it a park bike. A bit high and short for a park bike. It felt a bit more like a do it aller. It should be ok with a k9 headset.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

norbar said:


> I wouldn't call it a park bike. A bit high and short for a park bike. It felt a bit more like a do it aller. It should be ok with a k9 headset.


In fairness, I suppose the one I rode did have an angleset installed. With an angleset, that bike was one of the most fun bikes I've ever jumped on.


----------



## DigbyDog (Jul 13, 2010)

I have one set up with a Boxxer WC and it is a light bike that you can throw around. Mine weighs in at 36lbs. I love it for ripping the lines at Whistler or my local FR trails. I also self shuttle it, but I would not call it a AM bike at all... It is doable for an 8" travel bike, but not made to pedal efficiently.

With that said I love how this bike is set up. Very manuverable and burly as hell. If you guys can get your hands on one for cheap, don't think twice.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

Their stock went from 40 down to 26 in less than a day, they are going like hot cakes! It's nice to hear driver 8 owners like the bike because I was worried this bike is one of those jack of all trades master at none type of bikes.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Its actually cheaper now too.. there's a $60 coupon floating around, free shipping, and in CA it's no tax.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

I ended up cancelling my order. I have this thing where I always buy something out of haste or because it's a "good deal" and I always end up regretting it later and wasting money getting what I really want. 

I had my eye set on a Devinci Wilson for next summer so I'm going to stick with that game plan. The black medium I originally ordered is back up on the stock list. For those interested grab it before it's gone!


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

Will Goes Boing said:


> I ended up cancelling my order. I have this thing where I always buy something out of haste or because it's a "good deal" and I always end up regretting it later and wasting money getting what I really want.
> 
> I had my eye set on a Devinci Wilson for next summer so I'm going to stick with that game plan. The black medium I originally ordered is back up on the stock list. For those interested grab it before it's gone!


good call.

the driver8 seems like it's confused. high BB, steep HA, big travel.

the devinci wilson looks like such a rad bike. please take pics and a review when you get it. been eyeing that and the dhr for next season (really want a DW link bike).


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

drastic. said:


> good call.
> 
> the driver8 seems like it's confused. high BB, steep HA, big travel.
> 
> the devinci wilson looks like such a rad bike. please take pics and a review when you get it. been eyeing that and the dhr for next season (really want a DW link bike).


Yea, I already have an XC bike right now with an identity crisis, the last thing I need is a DH bike with the same problem. 

I looked online and couldn't find too many places that carry the Devinci's. I'm not sure if you're in Canada or the U.S. but if you know of any places that carry a good selection let me know.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

where you located?

here's devinci's retailer locator: DEVINCI retailers locator

you're right..here in cali, there's only 3 or so retailers. one is in my town (didnt know). i might stop by and see what they carry. 
most of the dealers seem to be in the NE region and canada.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

drastic. said:


> where you located?
> 
> here's devinci's retailer locator: DEVINCI retailers locator
> 
> ...


I'm also located in California but I'm near the LA area. Performance bikes carries Devinci but they only have 2 models and they aren't able to make special orders. If your LBS is able to get one I'd be interested too.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

Will Goes Boing said:


> I'm also located in California but I'm near the LA area. Performance bikes carries Devinci but they only have 2 models and they aren't able to make special orders. If your LBS is able to get one I'd be interested too.


maybe i can make a trip by the shop some time this week and find out for you.

any particular reasonings behind liking the wilson?

might i suggest pivot phoenix or turner dhr?

all 3 had dave weagle's help in designing the bike/suspension setup for them and have the DW link.
the geometry of the 3 may differ slightly, but i'm guessing they're all going to behave and ride very similarly.

plus pivot and turner have a lot more dealers in the US since both are based out of the US (devinci is Canada-based).

if the phoenix or dhr interest you and you dont have access to a good dealer in socal for them, try Passion Trail Bikes in Belmont, Ca (20min south of SF). they're one of the more respected LBS around here. very helpful, help tons of locals out, and dont try to pressure you into a sale. they carry Pivot, Turner, Banshee, Knolly, and SC, so they have a good selection of 'boutique' bikes.

fwiw, i have no relation/connection w/ Passion..just a friendly recommendation if those 2 other bikes interest you as finding a LBS that i like to support plays a role when deciding which bike i want/end up with.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

drastic. said:


> maybe i can make a trip by the shop some time this week and find out for you.
> 
> any particular reasonings behind liking the wilson?
> 
> ...


I'm just really drawn to the looks and from watching the promotional video it has a lot of trick features. I originally wanted a specialized demo or the SC V10, but as I was browsing through DH bikes I came across the wilson and fell in love with the looks.

I'm making the purchase next summer so I have a good 6-7 months to do some more research. Thanks for the recommendations though, I'll definitely look into those brands.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

norbar said:


> I wouldn't call it a park bike. A bit high and short for a park bike. It felt a bit more like a do it aller. It should be ok with a k9 headset.


Funny because that's what it was designed for.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

Every time s Driver 8 pops up on that website I look to see if they have a large in stock. Disappointed every time.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

The new Wilson is an incredible bike! I've been on mine since the start of last season, easily my favorite downhill bike of all time. The geometry is dialed, but so are many other frames. What impresses me the most is the stiffness of the bike. After coming off of an Intense M6 and SS, I will never go back to Intense. Their chainstays feel like a wet noodle in comparison (and I only weight 180lbs).

Then there is the suspension. The 3.5" stroke makes the suspension super progressive. However, the bike is still able to sit nicely in its travel. The split pivot hype is overrate as well as all other suspension designs. That being said it has the good characteristics of a single pivot while offering a noticeable improvement in braking. In my opinion, the weakest part of the frame is the small bump sensitivity, its not bad but it just does not live up to the high standards of the other attributes.

All this being said, my 2011 Wilson frame is for sale.........only to make room for the 2012.
2011 Devinci Wilson frame, Large - Pinkbike.com

Also Performance is Devinci's primary US dealer. In a month or two you should be able to buy the complete 2012 Wilsons from their online site. The frame only option will not be on their website but they should be able to place a special order for it.


----------



## netbiker (Dec 11, 2011)

Will Goes Boing said:


> So I came across a deal that I could not pass up for a brand new Santa Cruz driver 8 frame. I'm pretty sure posting the link would be against forum rules, but lets just say if you did a search on google you'll easily find the place that's selling it for $873 shipped.


PLease!!! where is that offer??? send me the link by PM THANKS!111


----------



## netbiker (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks for the pm!!! unfortunately they dont ship to argentina!!! :-(


----------



## jfiveonetwo (May 24, 2008)

hey could you please pm me with the site, I tried searching but failed like always.


----------



## Shawn W. (Apr 4, 2010)

jfiveonetwo said:


> hey could you please pm me with the site, I tried searching but failed like always.


Back up to $1200, there was only a small window of opportunity. I had a coupon and got mine with shipping for $814.

Santa Cruz Bicycles Driver 8 Frame from Hucknroll.com


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

The driver 8 was supposed to be a jumpier, livelier version of the V10. Instead it was just a shorter travel, awkward feeling V10. Like a dorky little brother that embarrassed you at parties. They didn't really discontinue it because the V10c in 8.5 mode is basically the same bike.


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

I threw a set of Burgtec offset hardware in mine this weekend. 

It dropped the bb from 14 5/8" to 14 1/4". That's w/ 2.5 Muddy Mary's measuring to the center of the bb. The head tube angle went from 65.3 to 64 according to my iphone app. I already had a -1.5 angleset installed. I imagine I'll go with a -1 or -.5 if I keep the hardware. 

I use the bike for shuttles and lifts only so I doubt I'll notice any adverse affects on the pedaling. I'll need to put some time on it before I make that determination.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

illnotsick said:


> The driver 8 was supposed to be a jumpier, livelier version of the V10. Instead it was just a shorter travel, awkward feeling V10. Like a dorky little brother that embarrassed you at parties. They didn't really discontinue it because the V10c in 8.5 mode is basically the same bike.


Couldn't have said it better myself.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## dansMTB (Aug 12, 2004)

Question or Gman and Ill. Have either of you ridden a Driver, or are your opinions from looking at the geometry? Just curious what your basis is? 

I have a Driver, its been my only foray into the 8+ inch bike market and I haven't ridden any crazy gnar or rocky mtn ski hills. My riding with this so far has been some mid-western DH courses, and to me bike feels good. Eats rock gardens and roots. It's stable in the air and at speed. Doesn't really take a lot of thinking either, just point it down the hill and have fun. Kinda feels like a long travel trail bike. Familiar and fun. Not sure if this is the aspect that some people don't like about it.


----------

